# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour du lịch Nha Trang 3 ngày 3 đêm (Giá trọn gói 1.400.000/khách)

## phukhang29101990

CTY TNHH DỊCH VỤ DU LỊCH THIÊN ẤN
THIENANTravel Co., LTD
ĐC : 32/6E Lê Văn Thọ , F.11 , Q. Gò Vấp, Tp.HCM
ĐT : 0906.57.10.88 Fax: 08.62524372
Email :phukhang29101990@gmail.com


NHA TRANG – VINPEARL
(Thời gian: 03 Ngày 03 Đêm; Đi, về bằng xe)
Khởi hành: 18,25/8, 1,8/9

ĐÊM 01 : TP.HCM – NHA TRANG

21h00 : Xe và Hướng Dẫn công ty Du Lịch Thiên Ấn đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn. khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Thư giãn trên xe chất lượng cao bằng
âm nhạc hifi Xe dừng hai điểm chính Long Khánh (Đồng Nai) – Lương Sơn (Bình Thuận) để nghỉ ngơi.

05h30 : Tới Tx Cam Ranh, xe rẽ vào Sân Bay Quốc Tế Cam Ranh, quý khách chiêm ngưỡng Đầm Thủy Triều, Bãi Dài, dãy núi Đồng Bò tuyệt đẹp.

Ngày 01 : NHA TRANG – BIỂN XANH NẮNG VÀNG

06h30 : Đến Nha Trang, dùng điểm tâm sáng. Nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

08h00 : Đoàn Tham quan Tháp Bà Ponagar – một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo của Vương quốc Champa cổ xưa.

Tham quan Hòn Chồng, ngắm nhìn dãy núi Cô Tiên kiều diễm, nghe kể về truyền thuyết ông khổng lồ câu cá… 
TQ Nhà thờ đá (nhà thờ chánh tòa).

11h00 : Dùng bữa trưa, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

14h00 : Xe đưa đoàn ra ga cáp treo Vinpearl – An Viễn , tham quan thưởng ngọan Vinpearl. (Tham quan thủy cung vinpearl đẹp nhất ĐNA), vinpearl water park tuyệt đẹp, tham gia tất cả những trò chơi cảm giác mạnh miễn phí, xem phim 4D hấp dẫn. 

19h00 : Chương trình nhạc nước hoành tráng, công phu. 19h30. lên cáp treo vượt biển dài 3.320m về lại đất liền.

Xe đón đoàn về ăn tối (nem Ninh Hòa bún thịt nướng). Buổi tối nghỉ ngơi tự do.

NGÀY 02 : NHA TRANG – BIỂN ĐẢO 

07h00 : Dùng điểm tâm sáng.

07h30 : Xe đưa đoàn tới cảng Cầu Đá, lên tàu tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang (một trong 29 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới). Chiêm ngưỡng cáp treo v inpearl, resort 6 sao ở Hòn Tre, resort 5 sao quốc tế ở Hòn Tằm. Tới Hòn Một thả neo tắm biển, ngắm san hô bằng tàu đáy kính . (tự túc)

11h00 : Đoàn qua KDL Con Sẻ Tre dùng bữa trưa. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

14h00 : Xe đưa đoàn đi tắm biển Bãi Dài, (bãi tắm mới tuyệt đẹp – bán hải sản rất rẻ) thuộc huyện Cam Lâm cách TP Nha Trang 28 km về phía Đông Nam gần Diamond Bay Hoa Hậu Hoàn Vũ 2008.

Hoạt động Trò chơi trên biển. (Đá banh, Bóng chuyền kiểu Úc, Chui hầm địa đạo, Vượt chướng ngại vật tiên cá, Kéo co, Bánh xe thời gian…). 
Tổ trọng tài của Thiên Ấn Travel tổ chức, dành cúp “thienantravel” và nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn khác. 

16h30 : Đi chợ Đầm. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

18h30 : Ăn tối tại Nhà Hàng kết hợp chương trình “DẠ VŨ DANCER”. + “GAME SHOW” + Band Nhạc sóng số một tại nha trang đầy đủ dụng cụ: Trống, guitar bass – accor solo – organ”
với nhiều phần quà có ý nghĩa du lịch (dành cho đoàn 80 khách trở lên). Buổi tối tự do. 

NGÀY 03 : NHA TRANG – TP.HCM

05h30 : Trả phòng, Ăn sáng. Xe khởi hành về Phan Rang Tháp Chàm TQ làng dệt thổ cẩm Mỹ Nghiệpvăn hóa độc đáo của Dân tộc Chămpa, nghé mu a đặc sản Nho, tỏi , táo Phan Rang.

11h30 : ăn trưa tại bãi biển Cà Ná. Tham quan KDL biển của Nhà Hàng Hưng Phát.
Về tới Tp.Phan Thiết Mua đặc sản nước mắn, mực một nắng, thanh long ruột đỏ

18h00 : Đến HCM chia tay đoàn, hẹn gặp lại.

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI : 1.400.000/khách
(Giá không bao gồm ngày lễ – nếu đi vào dịp lể cộng thêm 270.000/khách
Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 04 tuổi miễn phí, từ 05 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)
Mỗi gia đình chỉ kèm theo 01 bé miễn phí, bé thứ 02 tính 50% giá vé
GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
Vận chuyển: Xe du lịch DL chỗ đời mới, máy lạnh, Video.
- Lưu trú: Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn du lịch tương đương 2 sao đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 – 4 -6n/phòng)
- Ăn uống: 
+ Bữa chính: 05 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn. (6 món)
+ Bữa sáng: 03 bữa có bún, phở, hủ tíu… có café, giải khát.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Ghế, dù tại KDL.
- Tặng đoàn: Khăn lạnh, nước suối (Ammi) chai 500ml/khách/ngày, thuốc y tế
GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:
- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình
- Vé cáp treo Vinpearl, tàu đáy kiếng
- Thuế VAT
- Tiền tip bồi dưỡng nhân viên phục vụ, tài xế, hướng dẫn viên… 

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr.Phú Khang : 0906.571.088
Email : phukhang29101990@gmail.com
Yahoo : dophukhang



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào du lịch Nha Trang

----------


## asia_nt01

DU LICH NHA TRANG

“Nha Trang có khí hậu đại dương ôn hoà mát mẻ với bờ biển trong xanh cát trắng mịn nằm nghiêng mình bên những hàng dương xanh. Quý khách có thể thưởng thức gió biển mặn mà, vùng vẫy dưới làn nước trong xanh tinh khiết tại biển Nha Trang, khám phá những rạng san hô nhiều hình sắc tuyệt vời và tận hưởng một không gian yên tĩnh chỉ có gió hoà cùng sóng biển rì rào…”

Ngày 01(27/12): NHA TRANG - VINPEARL LAND (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sáng: Xe và HDV ASIATOURIST đón quý khách tại Ga Nha Trang. sau khi ăn sáng. Xe và HDV đưa Quý khách ăn sáng, đi thăm chùa Long Sơn, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….quý khách dùng cơm trưa, nhận phòng khách sạn và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn

14h30: Xe đưa quý khách ra bến cảng quý khách đi cáp treo ra tham quan khu du lịch Đảo Hòn Ngọc Việt, tham gia chương trình giải trí tại Thế giới giải trí Vinpearl Land. Tham gia tất cả các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như: Quay nhào lộn, đu quay voi. Các trò chơi tĩnh như: tàu lượn, đua xe, khám phá vũ trụ, trượt tuyết, lượt sóng, xe điện đụng. Đặc biệt có phòng chiếu phim không gian 4 chiều mới lạ, tăng thêm hiệu quả nhờ các vòi phun gió, nước để thám hiểm đại dương, các đường hầm bí hiểm hay lâu đài ma quái.

18h00 Xem chương trình biểu diễn trên sân khấu nhạc nước hiện đại nơi từng diễn ra các sự kiện văn hóa lớn: Hoa Hậu Báo Tiền Phong, Chung kết Tiếng Hát Truyền Hình và đặc biệt chương trình Duyên Dáng ViệtNam.

19h00: Trở lại bằng cáp treo, xe đón về ăn tối .Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang. 

Ngày 02(28/12): KHÁM PHÁ BIỂN ĐẢO - Ghép đoàn (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Sau khi quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa khách xuống cảng Cầu Đá. Quý khách lên đến Hòn Mun, quý khách ngắm Hòn Tằm và Hòn Một. Đến Hòn Mun - nơi đây nổi tiếng là một trong những “thủy cung” “giàu và đẹp” nhất của biển Đông Nam Á. Tại đây có nhiều dịch vụ biển và khám phá biển bằng tàu đáy kính hoặc thúng kính và dịch vụ lặn biển (chi phí tự túc).. Quý khách tự do tắm biển, và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như kéo dù, môtô nước… (chi phí tự túc).

11h30: Tàu đưa Quý khách đến Con Sẻ Tre - một đảo hoang được xây dựng thành một khu du lịch khá thơ mộng với bãi biển trong xanh. Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng Con Sẻ Tre trên đảo. Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và tắm biển

Chiều: Tàu đưa Quý khách về lại đất liền. nghỉ ngơi

Sau khi dùng cơm tối. quý khách tự do tham quan phố biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

Ngày 3(29/12): NHA TRANG - SUỐI KHOÁNG NÓNG THÁP BÀ (Ăn sáng,  trưa, tối)

Sáng : Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn, quý khách tự do tham quan phố biển Nha Trang.

11h30: Xe và HDV đón quý khách tại khách sạn và dùng cơm trưa. Sau khi dùng cơm trưa

14h:00: Xe đưa quý khách tham quan trung tâm suối khoáng nóng Tháp bà với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp” ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng thư giãn tắm bùn và tắm khoáng nóng tại suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà phục hồi sức khỏe và thử cảm giác tuyệt vời với “ôn tuyền thủy trị liệu pháp” và tắm dưới thác nước nhân tạo có tác dụng chữa những bệnh về đau khớp, thần kinh tọa, đau gân cơ, căng thẳng thần kinh, nhức đầu kinh niên … Liệu pháp tắm bùn và độ nóng 400C của nước cùng với các khoáng chất giúp phục hồi các tế bào và xoa dịu stress đồng thời tạo cảm giác mát mẻ sau khi ngâm nước khoáng nóng.

quý khách về lại thành phố. Ghé chợ đầm mua đặc sản, quý khách dùng đặc sản nem nướng Ninh Hòa. Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại.

Ghi chú: Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình.

 Giá tour bao gồm:

+ Xe 4C máy lạnh phục vụ suốt tuyến. 
+ Khách sạn 3 sao Deluxe(Khách sạn Viễn Đông phòng Deluxe hướng biển).
+ Ăn uống theo chương trình ( 4 bữa chính, 1 bữa Nem nướng Ninh Hòa.)
+ Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến.

+ Phí tham quan theo chương trình
+ Phí tham quan Vinpearl ( Cáp treo di chuyển và tham gia tấc cả các trò chơi tại Vinpearl.)

+ Phí ngâm tắm bùn khoáng tập thể

+ Vé tàu khứ hồi 

  SG-NT: Tàu SQN1 khởi hành lúc 20h:10

  NT-SG: Tàu SNT2 khở hành lúc 20h:00

 Quà tặng: 
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch AIG trọn tour.
+ Phục vụ khăn lạnh và nước suối (1 ngày/1 chai).

+ Nón du lịch

 Giá tour không bao gồm:

+ VAT

+ Các trò chơi trên biển, và thức uống ngoài chương trình.
+ Điện thoại, giặt ủi trong khách sạn và các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.

 Ghi chú: 

+ Qúy khách mang theo CMND bản chính để làm thủ tục nhận phòng. 
+ Trẻ em chưa có CMND mang theo bản sao Giấy khai sinh.

+ Trẻ em 5t - 10t tính 50%  tour( ngủ chung phòng với bố mẹ)

----------


## asia_nt01

DU LỊCH NHA TRANG SUỐI KHOÁNG NÓNG - VINPEARLAND

Mã Tour: SKNV1D
Số ngày: 1


* Giá tour này không được áp dụng cho mùa cao điểm (Lễ, tết..) Cảm ơn quý khách. Hân hạnh được phục vụ. Liên hệ: 0934777749 Mr Duy để được giá rẻ nhất.
2 - 5 khách	6 - 10 khách	11 - 14 khách	15 - 20 khách	21 - 25 khách	26 - 30 khách	31 - 35 khách	36 - 40 khách	 > 40 khách
1,150,000	1,032,000	1,008,000	949,000	890,000	854,000	818,000	771,000	Liên hệ
Chi tiết tour
Xe và hướng dẫn viên Asiatourist đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố và đưa xuống Cảng Phú Quý. Quý khách được đưa sang khu vui chơi giải trí - mua sắm Vinpearl bằng cáp treo trên biển dài nhất thế giới hoặc phà (tùy sự lựa chọn của Quý khách).

Công viên tọa lạc trên Hòn Tre xinh đẹp giữa biển khơi và bãi biển trong xanh quanh năm tươi tắn. Tham quan khu phố mua sắm tại Vinpearland, Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng và làm chủ những sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ tinh xảo, đồ trang sức có thiết kế độc đáo, các mặt hàng thời trang…Quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi hiện đại nhất Việt Nam được nhập từ Châu Âu và Bắc Mỹ. Các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đu quay (quay tròn trong không gian ở cả ba chiều: mạo hiểm nhưng vô cùng hưng phấn), đu quay dây văng (xoay tròn và thay đổi đô cao trong suốt vòng quay)…
Và còn rất nhiều trò chơi khác như xe điện đụng, cưỡi bò tót, đu quay thú nhún…
Phòng chiếu phim 4D sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách những rung cảm thực sự như chính bạn đang là nhân vật trong bộ phim vậy.


12:00 Tàu đưa Quý khách về lại đất liền. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng trong thành phố.
14:00 Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan Tháp Bà Ponagar - chiêm ngưỡng nét đặc sắc của kiến trúc Chămpa cổ. Quý khách đến Trung tâm Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà để thưởng thức dịch vụ tắm bùn khoáng đặc biệt chỉ có tại Nha Trang.
17:00 Hướng dẫn viên đưa Quý khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại.
 Bao gồm: phí vận chuyển, phí tham quan vinpearland, tắm bùn, ăn trưa)

----------


## asia_nt01

DU LỊCH NHA TRANG - MIỀN CÁT TRẮNG

Mã Tour: NT2N1D001
Số ngày: 2


* Giá tour này không được áp dụng cho mùa cao điểm (Lễ, tết..) Cảm ơn quý khách. Hân hạnh được phục vụ. Liên hệ: 0934777749 Mr Duy để được giá rẻ nhất.
2 - 5 khách	6 - 10 khách	11 - 14 khách	15 - 20 khách	21 - 25 khách	26 - 30 khách	31 - 35 khách	36 - 40 khách	 > 40 khách
K/s 5 sao Deluxe	3,010,000	2,854,000	2,823,000	2,745,000	2,667,000	2,620,000	2,573,000	2,510,000	Liên hệ
K/s 4 sao Deluxe	2,365,000	2,209,000	2,178,000	2,100,000	2,022,000	1,975,000	1,928,000	1,865,000	Liên hệ
K/s 4 sao Standard	2,088,000	1,932,000	1,901,000	1,823,000	1,745,000	1,698,000	1,651,000	1,588,000	Liên hệ
K/s 3 sao Deluxe	1,865,000	1,709,000	1,678,000	1,600,000	1,522,000	1,475,000	1,428,000	1,365,000	Liên hệ
K/s 3 sao Standard	1,815,000	1,659,000	1,628,000	1,550,000	1,472,000	1,425,000	1,378,000	1,315,000	Liên hệ
K/s 2 sao Deluxe	1,715,000	1,559,000	1,528,000	1,450,000	1,372,000	1,325,000	1,278,000	1,215,000	Liên hệ
K/s 2 sao Standard	1,665,000	1,509,000	1,478,000	1,400,000	1,322,000	1,275,000	1,228,000	1,165,000	Liên hệ
K/s 1 sao Standard	1,640,000	1,484,000	1,453,000	1,375,000	1,297,000	1,250,000	1,203,000	1,140,000	Liên hệ

Ngày 01:KHÁM PHÁ BIỂN ĐẢO (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
6h00: xe và HDV Asiatourist đón quý khách tại Ga Nha Trang, Xe đưa Quý khách đi ăn sáng sau đó xuống cảng Cầu Đá. Quý khách lên tàu sang Hòn Miễu tham quan Thủy cung Trí Nguyên - nơi nuôi thả hàng trăm sinh vật biển quý hiếm và đẹp mắt như một bảo tàng sống về biển. Trên đường đến Hòn Mun, quý khách ngắm Hòn Tằm và Hòn Một. Đến Hòn Mun - nơi đây nổi tiếng là một trong những “thủy cung” “giàu và đẹp” nhất của biển Đông Nam Á. Tại đây quý khách khám phá biển bằng tàu đáy kính hoặc thúng kính ngoài ra Quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như kéo dù, môtô nước và lặn biển… (chi phí tự túc). 
11h30: Tàu đưa Quý khách đến Con Sẻ Tre - một đảo hoang được xây dựng thành một khu du lịch khá thơ mộng với bãi biển trong xanh. Quý khách Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng Con Sẻ Tre trên đảo. Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và tắm biển . 
Chiều: Tàu đưa Quý khách về lại đất liền. Nghỉ ngơi
Sau khi dùng cơm tối, quý khách tự do tham quan phố biển về đêm.

Ngày 02:SUÔI KHOÁNG NÓNG - SÀI GÒN (Ăn sáng, trưa)
7h00: xe đón và đưa quý khách dùng bữa sáng, sau đó xe đưa quý khách đến trung tâm suối khoáng nóng tháp bà, với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp” ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng thư giãn tắm bùn và tắm khoáng nóng tại suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà phục hồi sức khỏe và thử cảm giác tuyệt vời với “ôn tuyền thủy trị liệu pháp” và tắm dưới thác nước nhân tạo có tác dụng chữa những bệnh về đau khớp, thần kinh tọa, đau gân cơ, căng thẳng thần kinh, nhức đầu kinh niên …Liệu pháp tắm bùn và độ nóng 40oC của nước cùng với các khoáng chất giúp phục hồi các tế bào và xoa dịu stress đồng thời tạo cảm giác mát mẻ sau khi ngâm nước khoáng nóng. 
10h00: xe đưa quý khách mua sắm đặc sản tại Nha Trang.
11h30: quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng. sau khi dùng cơm trưa, xe tiễn quý khách ra Ga Nha Trang về lại Sài Gòn, chia tay, tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.


Giá tour bao gồm:

Vận chuyển: Xe đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình tại Nha trang).
Vé thăm quan: Bao gồm tất cả vé thăm quan tại các điểm trong chương trình.
Các bữa ăn chính và phụ theo chương trình được đặt tại nhà hàng khách sạn.
Hướng dẫn viên đưa đón thuyết minh giới thiệu tại Nha Trang
Vé tắm bùn tập thể
HDV chuyên nghiệp nhiệt tình
Tàu tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang

Giá tour không bao gồm:

Chi tiêu cá nhân (giặt là, điện thoại, các dịch vụ ngoài chương trình…).
Khách sạn.
Đồ uống, ngủ phòng đơn
Vé tàu Sài Gòn - Nha Trang.
Quà tặng:  

Nước khoáng 2 chai 500ml / ngày + Khăn lạnh
Nón du lịch
Bảo hiểm quốc tế AIG

Thông tin hướng dẫn:

Trẻ em 1 - 4 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 - 10 tuổi: tính ½ suất (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

----------

